# Farnham and Beyond



## danteh (29 Dec 2009)

Hey one of my buddies just got back from Farnham and he was telling me about all the stuff he did and whatever but he mentioned that he had been in situations where he had needed a knife and he was stuck using his little multitool and that a knife would have been helpful. I was wondering because as of now I'm on xmas break but once I get back I'm going to Farnham, if it would be wise for me to bring back my CRKT M16 to use in Farnham and my SQ and BattleSchool (I'm working on being an Infanteer if that makes a difference). I know you can bring a knife that has a blade longer than 6 inches, mine is 3 inches so its allowed I was just wondering from people who have been to Farnham, and have gone to SQ and Battle School if it would be helpful to bring.

Thanks Alot


----------



## dangerboy (29 Dec 2009)

As an instructor that runs BMQ Land (formally called SQ) I can tell you there is not much need for a knife like that.  If you have your issue multi-tool that will more than adequate for what you will need a knife for.


----------



## danteh (29 Dec 2009)

We dont have an "issued" multi tool some of us have the cheep ones from the Canex at the mega others dont have anything.


----------



## MSEng314 (29 Dec 2009)

All I can say is I wish I'd had my little folding knife when I was in Farnham, it would have made opening the IMP's so much easier, among other things... At the very least make sure at least one person in your section has a multi tool, and a pair of scissors.


----------



## Nauticus (30 Dec 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> As an instructor that runs BMQ Land (formally called SQ) I can tell you there is not much need for a knife like that.  If you have your issue multi-tool that will more than adequate for what you will need a knife for.


Yes, I wasn't issued a multi-tool either. A knife would have been very handy at Farnham.


----------



## danchapps (30 Dec 2009)

The issuing of a mutli-tool is limited to operational units only, and is also subject to availability. If you want to bring one feel free, but you won't be getting it from supply (maybe in Battle school you might get one, highly doubtful before that). We have a hard enough time getting replacements in operational bases like Edmonton.


----------



## ktforjc (31 Dec 2009)

Hahaha. We used our dull bayonets to do everything in farnham. Our staff didnt let us use our own knives/multitools and you dont get the gerber issued till your 3s qualified. Heck, I just got mine before christmas. But i've had my leatherman on me the moment I finished bmq so no worries here.


----------



## ballz (31 Dec 2009)

I showed up to the Mega with a Leatherman Wave that I already owned. It quickly became apparent that nobody else did when they were all running to me to use it for this and that. A couple people got smart and bought their own in Montreal.

I was already a person that didn't go anywhere without a multi and a lighter. After Farnham, many more people in my platoon became "that kind of person," too.

But yourself a good multi. The blade on my Wave is 3 inches so there's no point in carrying a 3 inch folder when you can just buy a Wave that has all the guts too.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Dec 2009)

ktforjc said:
			
		

> Hahaha. We used our dull bayonets to do everything in farnham.



And that's the way bayonets are supposed to be....


----------



## danchapps (31 Dec 2009)

ktforjc said:
			
		

> We used our dull bayonets to do everything in farnham.



You'll notice the the bayonet has a pointy end, that's the end that it is designed to be used with. It's a thrust weapon, not a knife. With that being said, I'm sure we've all used them in ways they weren't intended.


----------

